# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  Lighting in outside plywood ceiling over deck

## skidave

I've nearly completed the latest deck at home, and have installed a plywood ceiling over the deck. Now obviously it's not going to be copping rain, or a great deal of moisture - but I was hoping someone could advise on what sort of down lights would be suitable. 
In a few rooms inside, I've used what looks like a big down light, which is really just a chassis that allows a standard energy saving bulb to be fitted flush with the ceiling. Can I use the same outside, or would moist air cause this to rust? 
I checked out some exterior LED down lights, but at $85 each, them see pretty expensive. 
Any recommendations would be appreciated.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

If they are a reasonable quality fitting then it should be quite fine...though bear in mind that downlights (even the bigger bucket jobs like the one you are suggesting) don't offer much light spread.  
 Have you considered uplighting?  Our outside room has a pitched roof that will be plywood lined when I get around to it.  In the mean time, we have four par38 spotlights with CFL globes in them pointing up into the ceiling area...and they conspire to light the space quite well.   
Mind you...I saw a print ad for some flat panel LED lights recently.  Just 9mm thick.  Hate to think about the price but they are interesting enough 300mm x 300mm Slim LED Ceiling Tiles - LED Panel Light

----------


## aussieslr

I dodged the downlight question by installed IP55 rated stainless spotlights from Bunnings with LED globes fitted (about $50 all up). I wanted to spot on to the brick work so this works for me. Now that I think about stainless downlights are available and would do much the same job when it comes to stopping rust.  :Biggrin:

----------


## craze

Typically with outside (particulary if near sea salt air), even stainless fixtures will rust or corrode quite quickly. 
It can be hard to find a good quality fitting as often a low quality fitting is sold at a rip off price  *EDITED POST.*

----------

